# Video of Canadian Sniper engaging enemy troops



## Jarnhamar (13 Aug 2004)

Hey guys, heres a video two friends of mine took while overseas.

Unfortunately theres no sound. Theres also some blood so watch at your own risk.


http://moro.gograywolf.com/~grantw/PLASTICMANPROJECT.mpg


----------



## DrSize (13 Aug 2004)

you should have mentioned it is just plastic play guys, i wouldn't have wasted the time downloading it at work


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Aug 2004)

Ghost,

That is freakin' great! I just wish we all had that much time on our hands!! ;D


----------



## D-n-A (13 Aug 2004)

haha, great movie.

DrSize, I think the name of the file "plasticmanproject" is a bit of a giveaway that it may now actually be real soldiers.


----------



## casing (13 Aug 2004)

Haha!  That is a great flick!  Thanks for the post.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Aug 2004)

Thats awesome Ghost...


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Aug 2004)

Hey DrSize, this is what I think your boss should do to you for looking at videos on the internet instead of doing your work.







Cheers


----------



## Korus (13 Aug 2004)

That... was... brilliant..   ;D

Thanks for posting that, Ghost!


----------



## Fruss (13 Aug 2004)

That was awesome!!!  I want more, more, mooooooore!!!  ;D


----------



## chalk1 (13 Aug 2004)

Reminds me of that video game a few years ago, "Army Men: Sarge's Heroes".

Awesome post, Ghost. Got any more?


----------



## homerjsimpson (13 Aug 2004)




----------



## Firepower (14 Aug 2004)

Great video, someone has to much time on thier hands =


----------



## bigwig (14 Aug 2004)

The link works but no video shows up!? What video plugin does it use??


----------



## Firepower (14 Aug 2004)

I used QT, but it worked with Windows media player also.

You may have to right click an save it to disk before you can view it.


----------



## scm77 (14 Aug 2004)

LOL, that must have been hard to film.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 Aug 2004)

Another production is underway with more blood and sound.


----------



## Firepower (15 Aug 2004)

Awesome, that is the one thing that could make it better.


----------

